# Anyone see these animations?



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.swtor.com/info/story/setting

So I was thinking, here is a place for Black Library to expand to...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

cheeto said:


> http://www.swtor.com/info/story/setting
> 
> So I was thinking, here is a place for Black Library to expand to...


could you please spend the effort to articulate your point more clearly...

right now, it looks like you're advertising for this game


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I'm a little lost aswell.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Essentially what the OP is trying to say:

"Look at the quality of CG work that's done with the Star Wars intro cinematics, can you imagine how great the 40k universe would look if we got a company to put that kind of effort into it as well?"


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Essentially what the OP is trying to say:
> 
> "Look at the quality of CG work that's done with the Star Wars intro cinematics, can you imagine how great the 40k universe would look if we got a company to put that kind of effort into it as well?"


Didn't think it would have to be explained but this... Imagine the possibilities.

Thanks for articulating diatribe!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So you want Black Library to start making 40k animations? Uh, you lost me there.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Doesn't even have to be CG animations. If anyone watched the "Timeline" series of background videos for TOR, they're just as good. Just a series of art slides accompanied by excellent narration and calm music, used best for historical purposes.

Example (that's not low quality crap): 




Edit: Don't look for a (good) CG movie for 40k anytime soon. Ultramarines was a good effort, but was ultimately mediocre, and this reality will probably deter GW from spending money on another, better attempt. Besides, it took 6+ months to create one of TOR's ~5 minute trailers. If you just want a series of 5 minute trailers... uhh, okay. But they'd be, you guessed it, trailers. Kind of pointless unless they're advertising something.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

The Dawn of War 2 intro is about the closest we have gotten so far. Maybe the new MMO wil get us there.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Basically, Ultramarines was shit, and we want something that isn't shit in terms of CGI.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

How about a live action or anime? I just imagine an anime version of ohhh I don't know THE HORUS HERESY would be the tits as would a live action. GW seriously needs to get on this. I agree that the Ultramarines movie was mediocre. Bad/mediocre. So much money to be gained from it!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It would have to be animation.

A top-shelf CGI movie like the latest "Shrek" cost $165 million to make. A state-of-the-art CGI movie like "Tintin" _didn't even make its budget known,_ officially... but is _estimated_ at $175-200m BEFORE marketing.

In other words... You'd need for someone like Steven Spielberg to suddendly develop an almost obsessive compulsion with bringing spectacular CGI to a dystopian Galaxy ruled by an oppressive theocracy bent on annihilating all things alien, foreign, and creative via never-ending war. Of course, to do it justice you'd need an "R" or "NC-17" rating, and you'd need to convince people that a bizarre mix of Space-Knight/Space-Nazi/Space-Monk can be sympathetic to a mass audience. :biggrin:


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Phoebus said:


> It would have to be animation.
> 
> A top-shelf CGI movie like the latest "Shrek" cost $165 million to make. A state-of-the-art CGI movie like "Tintin" _didn't even make its budget known,_ officially... but is _estimated_ at $175-200m BEFORE marketing.
> 
> In other words... You'd need for someone like Steven Spielberg to suddendly develop an almost obsessive compulsion with bringing spectacular CGI to a dystopian Galaxy ruled by an oppressive theocracy bent on annihilating all things alien, foreign, and creative via never-ending war. Of course, to do it justice you'd need an "R" or "NC-17" rating, and you'd need to convince people that a bizarre mix of Space-Knight/Space-Nazi/Space-Monk can be sympathetic to a mass audience. :biggrin:


Hysterical, and likely true. I just see threads about which book should be produced as a movie and who should star in it from time to time. I remember when the UltraMarines were marketed and I took one look at the necks on those marines, which made them all looks like scrawny pussies in heavy armor and opted out. I wonder why the costs are so amazingly high. My brother works in this field and he can make movies with 3d max software that looks really good on a very small budget. Whatever teh reason, could be that those costs are similar to the release of produces such as plasma tv which are monstrously expensive when they first make it to the market but become more and more affordable as volume sales increase. Personally, I would love to see some of these books converted into movies just for fun. Since reading The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings, I had hoped to see them make it to the big screen and it eventually did happen. Might just be a matter of time.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Food for thought: a live action movie would probably be looking at the $200m budget Terminator: Salvation had to endure if the producers wanted to have believable CGI for the necessary parts (Daemons, Astartes, warships, etc.).


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Anime would probably yield the best end result. The Japanese studios still have the balls to depict the extreme actions/viscera of the novels.
One of the pluses of the BL works is the volume of its catalog; a studio would literally never run out of works to draw inspiration from. If a decent studio (say, Madhouse, currently putting out decent looking work with their Marvel co-op shows) could even put out one Astartes and one Imperial Guard 45 minute feature per year, most fans would cream their jeans. Even with the potential loss of detail the armor designs might face, the result would be better than another company-financed debacle a la Ultrmarines movie, or the diluted end result of corporate America's manhandling of the source material.
Some things, however, the average fan would have to prepare for:
Lots of Sisters of Battle features. With sailor skirts. Gotta keep that fan-service coming.
Most Space Marines will look like brooding 17-year olds that keep their heads down in stolid comtemplation.
However, most Japanese take a real interest in a) naming things and b) variants of military things. They would put a lot of love into depicting the differences in each chapter, and doing their best to stay as true as possible to canon.
But yeah, there'd have to be panty shots. And a new type of xenos with naughty tentacles. Why not right?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha I feel the Eldar and 'nids jokes coming along. But yeah anime surely would be awesome!


----------

